# Nissan's 142-point Quality Assurance Inspection? anyone have specs?



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

Like the title says, im digging for info in regards to exactly the 142-point Quality Assurance Inspection is.

trying to get basicly a whole list.
there are some serious issues with my car. just need to see if i have a case if i want to sue nissan.

I got a fuckin lemon!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I searched but couldn't come up with a full list. I did find others that had issues with their Nissan even though it went through the 142-point inspection.

Check the local laws governing lemons before you pursue action...every state is different.


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

to sum it up, they allready did a full clutch job, arm rest, both front struts, and front right bearing ( the front right bearing was howling and the front right strut was clunking...

when i got the car back, everything was fine, but now after 5 months and 8000 miles, when i depress the clutch pedal after driving for a bit it squeaks. also sence i had the car the 2-3rd shift would grind sometimes. and most recently i just got new wheels, 4 tires. we put it on the allighnment rack and the befor specs were WAY out... funny thing is, is that the car tracked straight and the wheel was good, but after putting it into spec, the wheel is tilted to the right, and the car drifts to the right. 

for a bearing, strut to go bad, somthing is up, im thinking maybe the lower controll arm is bent, or either the subframe is shifted. due to an accident... which i found out the car was in after digging for info, front end colision. dealer told me it was clean and never in an accident, carfax showed nothing either. now i just manager a repair shop, and my guys are telling me somthing is up... ive had only problems with the car and im fed up to the point of me getting rid of the car. even my master tech is telling me somthing is up... tommorow in the morning im going to rack it up and take some measurements. I have an 05 altima with 22K in the shop so i can compare, 3.5 with a 5 speed, same as mine.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I would take it back...especially if it is under warranty.

Keep all the documentation, then take them to court if they still can't fix the recurring problems.


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

if i cant see anything tommorow, im taking it to my friends body shop and putting it on a frame alighnment machine to see if its off... im going to make them buy the car back and also reinburse me for all the money i spent on the car(wheels, tires, labor, hid conversion, brakes) 
id just be happy with another altima to be honest. as long as it has no more than 28,000 on the clock, manual, fully loaded and is good.

id actually perfer a brand new altima 3.5 se that would make me VERY happy.

depends on how far i gota go,

also regarding NY lemon law, if the fame is bent, i mean, cmon, a shifted frame... they are eating it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Altima SE-R!!!

lol.

Good luck regardless, auto companies like to lengthen the lemon trial if there is any.


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

well i inspected the whole susp system with 1 of my techs, nothing visable, tommorow hes gona play with it and we will see what happens from there.


----------

